# İç ve Dış Tehditler > İsrail Zulmü ve Filistin >  Mossad Avcı ; Müslüman Bilimadamları Av

## bozok

Mossad Avcı ; Müslüman Bilimadamları Av 

Anadoluhaber.blogspot.com


*12.12.2007* Irak'ta yayınlanan El Bayna gazetesinin haberine göre, cinayetler, 
_

"Siyonist rejim"le işbirliğini reddeden Iraklı nükleer uzmanlar ve üniversite profesörlerinden kurtulma misyonunun bir parçası."_

Gazete haberinde 

_"Cinayetler Mossad ve ABD Savunma Bakanlığı - Pentagon tarafından gerçekleştirildi"_ 

denildi.

Bugüne kadar *350 bilimadamı ve 200 profesör* sadece bu mezalimleri işlemek üzere Irak'a konuşlandırılan *İsrailli Mossad komandoları tarafından gizlice katledildi.*

Gazetede yer alan bir başka iddia ise 

_"ABD Dışişleri Bakanlığı'na göre, bu cinayetler, Washington'un Iraklı bilimadamlarını ABD ile işbirliğine ikna etme girişimlerinin başarısızlıkla sonuçlanması üzerine gerçekleşti." 
_
şeklinde.

ABD'de yaşayan bir çok uzman da (bu işbirliği) tekliflerine uymayı reddetti ve kaçtı. 

Başka ülkelere sığınmaya çalışıyorlar. İşbirliği yapanlar ise ABD'li yetkililerin ellerinde çok yorucu sorgulamalar ve hatta işkencelere maruz kaldılar.

*İSRAİL BU BİLİMADAMLARINI TEHDİT OLARAK GüRüYOR*

Gazetenin haberinde, Tel Aviv'in bu bilimadamlarını _"Siyonist rejimin"_ güvenliğine bir tehdit olarak gördüğü ve bunu halletmenin en iyi yolu olarak sıkıntı veren entellektüellere suikast düzenlemeye karar verdiği kaydediliyor.

*Böyle bir uygulamaya yedi ay önce onayını ifade eden Pentagon*, İsrailli komandolara destek gönderdi, ayrıca hedefteki öldürülecek olanlar hakkında tam kişisel kayıtları onlar (İsrailli komandolar) için tedarik etti.

*Bilimadamları evlerinden uzakta sahneye konan senaryolarla katledildi. 

Bunda, Irak'ta her gün gerçekleşen düzenli beklenen bombalı saldırılardan istifade edildi.*

----------

